# 30 Day Shred



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

I have just ordered this and wondered if anyone has tried it?, completed 30 days?. How much did you lose?, have you noticed a change in shape?, etc, etc.

Thanks

x


----------



## MrsRH

I have the dvd but am using it as an extra to my normal workout.

As it's a short work out you aren't going to burn may calories so my advice is really think about what you are eating as this is the main way you are going to lose weight

From listening to others who have done the whole 30 days, they have seen that they are more defined and toned.

x


----------



## fairy_gem

I was watching what i was eating and gained weight, so thought i would go down the exercise road.

x


----------



## MrsRH

fairy_gem said:


> I was watching what i was eating and gained weight, so thought i would go down the exercise road.
> 
> x

I found that I lost weight consistently,(2 1/2 stones) when I was really strict and calorie counted.

Unless you do hours of high intensity exericse, it will not burn significant calories.
To lose a pound of fat you have to burn AN EXTRA 3500 calories per week.

look at tools like myfitnesspal, nutracheck online and see how strict you need to be

xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

Thanks hun x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I just started 30 day shred today, quite a few people I know have used it and really had good results... so only 29 days to go... did you start it already? How's it going?


----------



## fairy_gem

I actually haven't started it yet, i really should, let me know how you get on.

x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

did it yesterday, achy today... but then I fell off a chair when I was dusting so didn't do it today lol.... gonna start again on monday...


----------



## fairy_gem

Lol!...be careful!. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive heard its good for toning & losing inches not great for lb loss.
Got be careful with your knees. I need too buy this.

Exercise needs to be in if your looking to lose weight in my eyes. Ive stopped my circuit training, bike riding, cross trainer for for reasons, hope to start again next year, been huge downside on my lb loss weekly.


----------



## curlykate

I did the 30 day shred before I got pregnant.
I didn't quite make it for 30 days, but maybe 15 days? I can't quite remember.
Anyway, I didn't notice a loss in weight. If anything, I GAINED weight! But I was WAY stronger, so I attribute the weight gain to increased muscle mass.
I was thinking I'd try it again sometime soon, but I was wanting to start out slowly, so maybe in a month I'll give it another go.


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi,

I just started the 30 day shred a week ago and I'm down 3 pounds! I watched what I ate but went over 1500 cals (my daily goal) a couple times. It is only 20 minutes but it is cardio mixed in with weights so you will burn about 300 calories if you put 100% into it. I did it 5 days last week and I feel awesome! I can already feel an improvement in my cardio and strength.


----------



## berniegroves

I'm going to start this again today. I'm going to start TTC at christmas, so if i start this today i should be able to do the 30 days before christmas. 

What i found is my body gets a bit used to the exercises after a few days, so i'm going to do this video about 4 times a week and then the other 3 days i'm going to do a video from P90X which is really intense. 

I'll let you know how i get on. 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I need inspiration to start again!! I only did one day!! (but I did really like it!!) then after I got a big black and blue on my leg I didn't start up again... all recovered now but no motivation! :(


----------



## fairy_gem

mrsbeanbump said:


> I need inspiration to start again!! I only did one day!! (but I did really like it!!) then after I got a big black and blue on my leg I didn't start up again... all recovered now but no motivation! :(


...at least you started hun, i didn't even do that :haha:

x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

well I guess we both need some motivation/inspiration then!!


----------



## fairy_gem

Yep sure do.

I'm full of cold at the mo so don't know if i can manage it but i need to make myself do it i think.

x


----------



## curlykate

I think I might give it a go again as well.
Although, I think I'm going to alternate the days, and do Turbo Jam or something similar every second day. Just to keep things interesting!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

maybe we should all start on the same day??? keep track of progress? Obviously not tomorrow, or the next day, some day in the future hahaha when you feel better fairygem? x


----------



## curlykate

Or, we could always start tomorrow, and fairygem can join in when she feels better!
(How's that for motivating you?!) lol


----------



## mrsbeanbump

lol, too much pressure!! **runs from room**

seriously tomorrow? eek, but that takes us all the way up to xmas day... and of course we'd do the 30 days, do you want to do 30 day shred on xmas?


----------



## curlykate

Well, like I posted previously, I'll be doing it alternating days. I did Turbo Jam today, so tomorrow I'll do 30 Day Shred, then Turbo Jam again on Friday, etc, etc.
So you're saying that you don't want to do it on Christmas? Are you going to wait until after Christmas then? Cause if you start it anytime between now and Christmas, you'll be doing it on Christmas day. 
(Or more realistically, taking Christmas Day off!)


----------



## mrsbeanbump

yeah I need to just suck it up and do it, its not like its called '30 consecutive day shred' anyways ;) watch this space!


----------



## curlykate

Oh My GAWD!!!
I forgot how much that workout SUCKED! It literally just kicked my ass. But I did it! :happydance: 
(Now can I have a nap?!)


----------



## mrsbeanbump

yes you deserve a nap!!! have just put baby to bed and going to do mine now... :)


----------



## fairy_gem

Oooh i haven't had a laptop for a few days and just saw this.

Ooh i will join when better.

How's it going?

x


----------



## curlykate

It's going!
My friggin muscles are in so much pain! But it's so worth it!


----------



## fairy_gem

Well done!!

I'm nearly better.

x


----------



## Hebble

Hi everyone - good luck with the shred! I thought I would comment as I have been doing the dvd a few months and I LOVE IT.

The best advice I can give is to push through the first few times - I was very sore after day 1, level 1 (could hardly walk!) but took time for my muscles to recover and then continued. I don't do it every day, but started off 3 times a week and then gradually upped that to 5. It gets easier!

I wasn't trying to lose much weight, but to build muscle and fitness and it is awesome for that. Jillian is very positive - I say all the stupid phrases along with her, like: 'Abs like this don't come for free!' and 'I'm strong, this is EASY for me' ect and it makes it a blast. I think the shred has really boosted my self esteem, too.

I'm not yet at my goal, but I did lose 5lb without dieting at all (at times I even ate more, to be honest) whilst doing the shred faithfully. I now have one of her other dvds (No More Trouble Zones) that I am moving onto for a change of pace for a bit.

So good luck everyone, as you can see I can talk about this workout all day! Get motivated, get it done and you will see results. xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

ok I'll come out of hiding to admit I've not started it again yet... thanks for the pep talk hebble!! I think I'll start again from monday, I've gotta do something!!


----------



## Hebble

mrsbeanbump - you're welcome. :) Go for it when you're ready.


----------



## curlykate

mrsbeanbump said:


> ok I'll come out of hiding to admit I've not started it again yet... thanks for the pep talk hebble!! I think I'll start again from monday, I've gotta do something!!

Yeah, I've kinda fell off the "wagon" and stopped doing it. Gotta start again soon though.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Just thought I'd bump this thread up :)
I'm on day 4. It's already getting easier, and I'm enjoying it.
Did anyone re-start it after Xmas?
x


----------



## Hebble

ILoveShoes - hi! I had a break over christmas (who doesn't!) but I'm back on the shred wagon now. I did level 1 today, just walked in straight from work got changed and did it before I had the chance to change my mind!
I feel great now though, I get such a buzz and a feeling from accomplishment from doing it. My goal is to do it every day this week, mixing up the levels.

You've got through the worst bit - I struggled the first few times, but after about day 4 you see huge improvements in strength and energy that it's really encouraging. It's also exciting to 'graduate' to the next levels!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hebble said:


> ILoveShoes - hi! I had a break over christmas (who doesn't!) but I'm back on the shred wagon now. I did level 1 today, just walked in straight from work got changed and did it before I had the chance to change my mind!
> I feel great now though, I get such a buzz and a feeling from accomplishment from doing it. My goal is to do it every day this week, mixing up the levels.
> 
> You've got through the worst bit - I struggled the first few times, but after about day 4 you see huge improvements in strength and energy that it's really encouraging. It's also exciting to 'graduate' to the next levels!

Thanks, Hebble!
It's definitely getting easier :). What's level 2 like?!
xx


----------



## Hebble

I think Level 2 is the hardest to be honest! It still kills me - there is a lot of plank moves and some brutal cardio. Hardly any jumping jacks though which is a nice break from Level 1. 

I don't think Level 3 is as hard as Level 2, but it depends on your fitness - my upper body is very weak which is why I find Level 2 so hard, and there is a lot more lower body work and jumping in Level 3 which I find easier.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

not started again yet, going away for a couple weeks now so will start back up on my return!! Deffo going to do it this time!!


----------



## bluebell

I ordered this from Amazon and it has been dispatched today. I'm watching what I eat but I really need to tone up so am hoping this helps :D I'll let you know how I get on once it arrives!!

xx


----------



## curlykate

I've been doing this off and on for the past few weeks.
My overall goal is to lose the weight, so I'm more focused on some of my cardio DVDs atm, and then every once and a while I throw the 30 Day Shred in to change things up.
Once I lose the weight, I'll do it more religiously to tone up.
No matter how many times I start this, it always surprises me how easily it kicks my ass.


----------



## LesleyP

I just got this DVD and to be honest I'm bloody scared sh*tless :haha: Think I'll be combining it with my dance workout DVDs though to burn more calories. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Today is day 3 for me.
I was extremely sore yesterday, think cuz i did it 3/4 then my youngest woke up so i redid it later. That night, lol.
Still sore today but not as bad.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

curlykate said:


> I've been doing this off and on for the past few weeks.
> My overall goal is to lose the weight, so I'm more focused on some of my cardio DVDs atm, and then every once and a while I throw the 30 Day Shred in to change things up.
> Once I lose the weight, I'll do it more religiously to tone up.
> No matter how many times I start this, it always surprises me how easily it kicks my ass.

the strengthing on shred helps build your muscle mass. More and better muscle mass, more effective cardio workouts are, why good to combine the 2.
I cant believe the amount muscle strength I have in my arms now off the plank positions. I should add I did loads plank positions last year, about 4 months.


----------



## RJ01

I'm on day 2 of this and i'm aching I love it :thumbup:


----------



## lizzieredrup

How is everyone getting on with this? Im on about day 6 now, can't remember lol I find level 2 the best, would I see results if I stuck to this level or do I have to step it up?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

am on day 8, doing level by level i thought that was how you done it & got results lol


----------



## lizzieredrup

ok cool, I just googled it because I wasn't really sure how long you were meant to be doing each level lol im gonna stick at level 2 until I can easily do that, which is getting close then move on up and get my butt kicked again!! Have you seen much difference in your shape yet?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lizzieredrup said:


> ok cool, I just googled it because I wasn't really sure how long you were meant to be doing each level lol im gonna stick at level 2 until I can easily do that, which is getting close then move on up and get my butt kicked again!! Have you seen much difference in your shape yet?

I think level 1 is working good on me tbh. 
Im getting better so i feel its now benefitting me even more. 

Yeah deffo some changes happening my coat fits better lol what about you?


----------



## lizzieredrup

Yeah i've seen a big difference in my shape and strength, each day is getting easier and easier to finish it! I was never able to do push ups before but I can do them now lol I wish I had taken photos of myself before I started though.


----------



## Bec L

Hi Ladies
I'm on Day 9 of the shred today and moved up to level 2 a couple of days ago. A friend recommended it to me and she'd noticed a big difference in her shape by Day 6 - I am a bit disheartened as I don't feel it's made much difference yet :(

I know it's quite soon to expect much of a change and I haven't got _that_ much weight to loose but I hope I notice a difference soon!! Have just put ON a couple of pounds so far!!! Keep me motivated please!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi ladies - ok I am intrigued by this!!! What kind if workouts are they? I've never heard of it before?! Xx


----------



## kevinmacdonal

i try this i did not get too good result.


----------

